# *****Gummy 1.3 for Toro on Goo****



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Guys, Gummy 1.3 was announced by Syaoran, Kejar is out on vacation so dunno when an official thread will be up but here is the link, Enjoy! I'll leave the official post in the Gummy team forums to them.

Toro Build
http://goo.im/devs/T...Build-1.3.0.zip

MD5 26b52445b8cd752278b868f416a51e39

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]It was announced on twitter by Syaoran.[/background]
https://twitter.com/...343857241759744


----------



## Austyn94 (Jan 27, 2012)

i'm hesitant cause it's a test build. How's the stability?


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Just to be sure, did they give you permission to post this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Running good so far. I was running this on a nightly and it was stupid fast and smooth. Awesome battery life too as always with gummy.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Just to be sure, did they give you permission to post this?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It was announced on twitter by Syaoran.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/217343857241759744
Why I said in the OP that I will let them post up the official in there forum.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> It was announced on twitter by Syaoran.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/217343857241759744
> Why I said in the OP that I will let them post up the official in there forum.


No worries man just wanted to be sure! Thanks for posting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> No worries man just wanted to be sure! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah no problems, I wont post their work if they didn't already put it out there for people. I am just spreading the good word of Gummy.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

never run gummy before. how does it compare to AOKP or ICSourcery?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Its faster and smoother IMO. I have tried the last few AOKP and ICSourcery and they are VERY customizable but they were never great on battery life and got choppy at time. Each phone is individually different and make like one ROM better than another. Gummy has the best battery life I have tried on a ROM.

I know it doesn't mean much but here was yesterday on the Beta 1.3... The last half I left Wifi on and wasn't connected so that was only burning juice.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

ddemlong said:


> Its faster and smoother IMO. I have tried the last few AOKP and ICSourcery and they are VERY customizable but they were never great on battery life and got choppy at time. Each phone is individually different and make like one ROM better than another. Gummy has the best battery life I have tried on a ROM.
> 
> I know it doesn't mean much but here was yesterday on the Beta 1.3... The last half I left Wifi on and wasn't connected so that was only burning juice.


i might give it a trial run. i don't care about battery anymore since i got me a 3800mah to slap in.







with the 3800mah in i run a franco linaro kernel OC'd to 1651/512 all day. that has pretty much made all the ROMs i've tried run like a raped ape.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lockscreen SMS widget still doesn't play well with inverted sms. Bummer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Really thinking this should be posted in gummy's team section, that's kind of why it's there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

If there is an issue someone from gummy will get a hold of the mods. Until then, let it go. Not a lot of people have tried gummy lately. This brings it to the front so people don't have to dig.

The only thing keeping this from being my daily driver is the lock screen widget issue. Otherwise it has improved greatly from the nightlies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

akellar said:


> Really thinking this should be posted in gummy's team section, that's kind of why it's there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is an example of why, I think, it's a mistake for gummy to have its own separate section because many people don't flash them anymore because we don't see it unless we actively go into their folder to seek it out. Having it out in the main list of roms makes it more accessible. Just my opinion. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> This is an example of why, I think, it's a mistake for gummy to have its own separate section because many people don't flash them anymore because we don't see it unless we actively go into their folder to seek it out. Having it out in the main list of roms makes it more accessible. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Actually I don't disagree with this at all. I think it limits exposure as well but in terms of consistency it doesn't make sense to have them posted in both places. Put me on the side of not liking the team sections but I also see the benefit as well. Like that incomplete opinion there? Guess I should go into politics. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone have a working link?


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I think all these guy is doing is leading you to the door. Only you can open the door.

See what I did there 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

kisypher said:


> i might give it a trial run. i don't care about battery anymore since i got me a 3800mah to slap in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have thought about a big o'l battery, I have the OEM extended. I just also want a case on my phones and I finally found a full Seido case that fits the OEM extended. 3800 plus case must feel like a brick. Any who, Gummy makes it last all day.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> This is an example of why, I think, it's a mistake for gummy to have its own separate section because many people don't flash them anymore because we don't see it unless we actively go into their folder to seek it out. Having it out in the main list of roms makes it more accessible. Just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree, its nice they have their own section but at the same time its not "up front" and always on top of the lists of posts as the other roms are under the dev section.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

quarterinchkilla said:


> anyone have a working link?


Direct link... goo does a 10 second count down before it starts the auto DL

http://goo.im/devs/TeamGummy/Roms/Toro/Gummy_toro-TestBuild-1.3.0.zip


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah....its in the op lol


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Personal opinion Gummy is the best, but the forums are the worst.

Recommendations:

Have 1 thread for the current release

Have 1 thread for the current nightly/ issues non device related.

Have Device thread updated when a release comes out.

Have a issue thread by release

Have 1 Req thread

**Lock out old release threads**

Setup a posting guideline, Device, Current ROM ver. and then issue.


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone have the changelog for this by chance?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

dmbfan13 said:


> Anyone have the changelog for this by chance?


Tweet syaoran, he may be able to provide one but since its a "test" I do noy think there will be. Gummy never posts em for night lies and tests.


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Tweet syaoran, he may be able to provide one but since its a "test" I do noy think there will be. Gummy never posts em for night lies and tests.


Oh right, forgot that its a test build...


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

i spoke to xoomdev, he said lockscreen widget only works wirh sms in rom, flashing or changing it breaks it


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

Is there a change log?


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

kisypher said:


> i might give it a trial run. i don't care about battery anymore since i got me a 3800mah to slap in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit 3800mah battery? Does it bulge out like crazy? I got the extended battery from Verizon and can hardly tell a difference... and since the bastards block g wallet I couldn't really care less about nfc atm... :'(

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

kisypher said:


> i might give it a trial run. i don't care about battery anymore since i got me a 3800mah to slap in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does a raped ape run?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

aggiechase37 said:


> How does a raped ape run?


Like a bat outta hell. LOL


----------



## Chipg07 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ddemlog...you talk about good battery life...this is with eclipse 1.7.1...try it out..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Chipg07 said:


> Ddemlog...you talk about good battery life...this is with eclipse 1.7.1...try it out..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Cool story, bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Chipg07 said:


> Ddemlog...you talk about good battery life...this is with eclipse 1.7.1...try it out..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Screen on time?

Anyone can get days of battery life if they never text, make calls, listen to music, play games and their phone just sits on a shelf or in your pocket. A true test of battery life is usage. If you can get that much battery with doing all of the above - your rom of choice is a rockstar and you should never flash a new one.


----------



## apollyon0810 (Sep 5, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Screen on time?
> 
> Anyone can get days of battery life if they never text, make calls, listen to music, play games and their phone just sits on a shelf or in your pocket. A true test of battery life is usage. If you can get that much battery with doing all of the above - your rom of choice is a rockstar and you should never flash a new one.


THIS


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Screen on time?
> 
> Anyone can get days of battery life if they never text, make calls, listen to music, play games and their phone just sits on a shelf or in your pocket. A true test of battery life is usage. If you can get that much battery with doing all of the above - your rom of choice is a rockstar and you should never flash a new one.


I had about 2 hours on mine, no wifi... like I said it was 4G, I just accidently left it on.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> I had about 2 hours on mine, no wifi... like I said it was 4G, I just accidently left it on.


I'd say that's pretty damned good then. I may have to give Gummy a whril again when I grow tired of MIUI.

...which usually only takes a couple of days.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Chipg07 said:


> Ddemlog...you talk about good battery life...this is with eclipse 1.7.1...try it out..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Please..and I say PLEASE don't make this another battery life screenshots thread. There's enough of those floating around here already.

Getting back to topic, I liked gummy when I flashed it probably 5 months ago...I might try to flash this later.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

If this was never posted in the general section I would have never tried it.

The root wiki app is not user friendly when it comes to team forums, thus why I never follow any builds in a dedicated team forum.

Running RasCream now, but Liquid is my default, figure I want to try some other builds before I try liquid 1.5.

Thanks for posting this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I did a fresh install of 1.3 last night and had three random reboots, had to revert back to old ROM.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah no prob, just spreading the good word of gummy.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Guess I'll wait to install than.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Holy shit 3800mah battery? Does it bulge out like crazy? I got the extended battery from Verizon and can hardly tell a difference... and since the bastards block g wallet I couldn't really care less about nfc atm... :'(
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


i got the 3800 the hour (+/- an hour) it was released (without the nfc meaning i got the nfc deal making that 2 batteries for under 100$) i can say... past few days on the stock extended battery, im missing the juice (i cycle batteries occasionally to keep them healthy)... not too bulky... in fact it seems to make the phone easier to hold... the hump in the palm deal... case included... now a funny looking seidio battery is the one on my wife's EVO3D. but she loves it... 
i cheat and run juice defender and it can make my 3800 last for many days (if i dont use it too much)

summary the seidio 3800mah battery is so worth it... the case, meh, but get it anyway...

(taptalk2)


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Migamix said:


> i got the 3800 the hour (+/- an hour) it was released (without the nfc meaning i got the nfc deal making that 2 batteries for under 100$) i can say... past few days on the stock extended battery, im missing the juice (i cycle batteries occasionally to keep them healthy)... not too bulky... in fact it seems to make the phone easier to hold... the hump in the palm deal... case included... now a funny looking seidio battery is the one on my wife's EVO3D. but she loves it...
> i cheat and run juice defender and it can make my 3800 last for many days (if i dont use it too much)
> 
> summary the seidio 3800mah battery is so worth it... the case, meh, but get it anyway...
> ...


Thx for the info! I'm going to have yo check that out bc I flash so much and test that my battery is straight bollocks lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm running 1.2.5 currently, and loving it. For some reason the new builds break foursquare, which I'm currently addicted to. Once that issue is fixed, I'll be flashing away!

Sent from my Gummyfied Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dmitry.K (Jun 27, 2012)

My phone keeps rebooting when the phone is locked and I receive a call or an SMS message. It's fine otherwise. I thought it might have been because I didn't reset my phone, but even after I wiped everything the problem remains. Tried installing another kernel with no luck. Also after the wipe I was unable to install the latest gapps... I'm going back to 1.2.11.


----------



## GreedySmurf (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah rebooted on me once today...Want to stick it out because I really like this build and love the lockscreen widget


----------

